# Unexpected Azureus tadpoles in tank corner pond



## MagmaChamber (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all, 

I have a pair of Azureus that up until now haven't been breeding. I have had them a year and a half and I got them when they were maybe 6 months old. Now all of a sudden I see dad carrying. The clay ball substrate is slanted so there is a small shallow corner with a half inch of water in it. Dad has deposited the tadpole and I see another one wriggling in there as well. 

Should I remove them or leave them be? There is plenty of detritus, magnolia leaves throughout, and I threw in a pinch of a Japanese algae ball. I have some hikari first bites and fish flakes if necessary. 

Now I have checked and there are eggs under the coco hut and may be possibly elsewhere. I am not sure what to do. A part of me thinks they can take care of themselves but on the other hand, even though it is a heavily planted well established tank it is still an artificial environment. Thanks for reading.


----------



## wak4863 (Jul 26, 2012)

If it was me I would not move the Tads. As long as it looks like they are developing well and that your Darts are caring for them. One of my Imitators was raised in tank by his parents by a friend of mine. It's very hardy maybe more healthly then the ones he pulled out of the tank and raised. 

It's a risk to leave them in there so I would suggest doing some research about egg care and tad rearing and remove the eggs that have not become tads. 

You'll also want to pull the froglets out once they start jumping around the tank. wouldn't want to see them get eaten or trampled by Mom or Dad after they come out. 

Hope this helps. Enjoy those little guys.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

wak4863 said:


> If it was me I would not move the Tads. As long as it looks like they are developing well and that your Darts are caring for them. One of my Imitators was raised in tank by his parents by a friend of mine. It's very hardy maybe more healthly then the ones he pulled out of the tank and raised.


Why would you recommend this? there is a big difference between azureus and imitators.

Fist and most importantly, unlike your assumption, azureus do not care for tadploes after transporting them. these tads are left to scavenge food. Imitators however are part of a group of frogs known as facultative egg feeders. this means that they will care for and feed tadploes in some cases.

your assumption that unattended to tadploes in a tank being more healthy than those raised outside of the tank is dependant on the size of the water feature and availability of food sources. one can easily remove a tad and ensure that proper dietary requirements are met.



wak4863 said:


> It's a risk to leave them in there so I would suggest doing some research about egg care and tad rearing and remove the eggs that have not become tads.


All of the research done on tad rearing can be accomplished on this site in the course of about 10 minutes. it's incredibly simple. 
1: place tadploes in a container of unchlorinated water. 
2: add food on a regular basis
3: remove excess food. 
4: tilt container when tadpole's front legs emerge
voila froglet.



wak4863 said:


> You'll also want to pull the froglets out once they start jumping around the tank. wouldn't want to see them get eaten or trampled by Mom or Dad after they come out.


I have never heard of azureus eating a froglet, and I'm pretty sure that it would be physically impossible. as far as aggressive behavior... I have also never heard of or witnessed a small froglet being harmed significantly by an adult. 


James


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wak4863, I do not know what is your experience as frogger - the fact you are a "Junior Member" does not mean that you are NOT an expert because there may be "Junior Members" here who are these just because they have few assets post. 
However, I believe that before giving informations like yours, you have to be careful: there is information, misinformation and bad information. 
I'm sorry to say this to you. Nothing personal. 
But we have to give responsible advices, better based on our own experience, especially if they are addressed to some newbie. 
Obviously, I am speaking in general. 
That said, I agree on every point with James67.


----------



## MagmaChamber (Jan 26, 2013)

Best regards to all who have commented. Indeed I am aware that I would be responsible for their care in the tank if I want them to succeed, so I have decided to remove them for a more controlled environment. This wasn't nearly as complicated as I thought it was going to be. 

The egg hatched under the Coco hut today so I have transfered it also. An unhatched but developed egg has been removed and placed in a little covered canning jar with smooth gravel a bit of water below the surface. I have Tetra Min tropical flakes, Hikari First Bites, dried blood worms, and drowned FF. 

Thanks again, 
John


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I've known several people who purposely leave tinc tadpoles in "the water feature" that look pretty mucky and gross, and yet the tadpoles develop better.

When I used to breed tincs, I had better luck NOT changing the water-- or doing so very infrequently-- because several times I found a dead tadpole the next day after changing the water.


----------

